# TestE, EQ, Tren, Dbol cycle..



## dickMan07 (Dec 9, 2006)

Planning on starting this cycle. Just unsure if i should run tren from 1to5, or at the end 5 weeks since i have dbol also. And, should i change the Tren shot days to Tues/Thursd/Sat, so i can shoot test/eq/tren at the same time also? That would be around 3.16cc total, not sure if it's a good idea to go over 3cc...

Weeks 1-13: Test E(500mg/wk)  - Tues/Sat (1cc (250mg)each time- Bottle:250mg/ml)
Weeks 1-12: EQ(600mg/wk)      - Tues/Sat (1.5cc (300mg)each time-Bottle:200mg/ml)
Weeks 1-4:  Dbol(25mg/d)        - ED
Weeks 1-5:  Tren Acc(200mg/wk)- Mon/Wed/Fri (0.66cc each time-Bottle:100mg/ml)
Weeks 1-13: Arimidex (0.25mg/d) <control bloat>

Weeks 16-19: nolva (40,40,20,20)
Weeks 16-18: clomid(100,50,50)


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 9, 2006)

dickMan07 said:


> Planning on starting this cycle. Just unsure if i should run tren from 1to5, or at the end 5 weeks since i have dbol also. And, should i change the Tren shot days to Tues/Thursd/Sat, so i can shoot test/eq/tren at the same time also? That would be around 3.16cc total, not sure if it's a good idea to go over 3cc...
> 
> Weeks 1-13: Test E(500mg/wk)  - Tues/Sat (1cc (250mg)each time- Bottle:250mg/ml)
> Weeks 1-12: EQ(600mg/wk)      - Tues/Sat (1.5cc (300mg)each time-Bottle:200mg/ml)
> ...



We need your stats first, but here is what I think.


----------



## dickMan07 (Dec 9, 2006)

stats: 23, 5"6, 170, around 11%bf.
Cycle exp: Did 1 Oral only before of dbol & promag, this will be my 1st inject cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 9, 2006)

I strongly recommend you not use tren on this cycle.  Many would argue you shouldn't be using gear at this point. I'll say this: The test is enough by itself. Also, use hcg on cycle.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 9, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> I strongly recommend you not use tren on this cycle.  Many would argue you shouldn't be using gear at this point. I'll say this: The test is enough by itself. Also, use hcg on cycle.



I agree with pirate. You are 23 so you can make your own decisions, but test and pct is all you need.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 9, 2006)

Dude, this is your first real cycle and you want to throw Tren into the mix?  

I had three cycles under me before I added Tren. I won't touch it again due to injury. Also, stick with adding one at a time. Test only to start, then Test with a kickstart of D-bol or Drol, then Test with Deca etc.

Keep it simple otherwise you won't know what you're reacting to.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 9, 2006)

a dbol only cycle!


----------



## dickMan07 (Dec 9, 2006)

ok sounds good, i'll drop the tren for later. 

haha yea i just tried that oral only cycle 3 months ago, actually gained a solid 12lbs after my pct, strength went up quite a bit(started to go up post pct only, not sure why) & i reach my new max with all my exercises.. it was a neat short cycle...


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

Weeks 1-13: Test E(500mg/wk) - Tues/Sat (1cc (250mg)each time- Bottle:250mg/ml)
Weeks 1-12: EQ(600mg/wk) - Tues/Sat (1.5cc (300mg)each time-Bottle:200mg/ml)
Weeks 1-4: Dbol(25mg/d) - ED
Weeks 1-5: Tren Acc(200mg/wk)- Mon/Wed/Fri (0.66cc each time-Bottle:100mg/ml)
Weeks 1-13: Arimidex (0.25mg/d) <control bloat>

Weeks 16-19: nolva (40,40,20,20)
Weeks 16-18: clomid(100,50,50) 


That is one crazy cycle


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to see a lot of new meat on these threads.


----------

